# sr20det powered drag cars



## neo (Apr 11, 2004)

sup guys

jus wondering if anyone had any pics or info on any sr20 powered drag cars.....

ive made a search and pretty much came up with nothing and none come to mind apart from a little datsun 1200 here in new zealand that runs high to mid 8's









any info apreciated

dan


----------

